# Headlights Arrrrrggggghhhh



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Because of the hours i work, 7am till 7pm, at this time of year going to work and coming home involves driving in the dark.now this presents me with one of my pet hates.people driving cars with faulty headlights 

There seem to be 3 catagories that they fall in to..

a) cars that have a bulb not working. this is really great if you are in an area with no street lights as you think its a motorcycle coming your way.also for some reason people who drives cars with a bulb out seem to think that if they put there fog lights on then its ok :wall::wall:

b)cars who's headlights are pointing in the wrong place.they either blind you as they come towards you or if they are behind yu all you can see is there lights in your mirrors blinding you :wall::wall:

C)then we have the people who have put those ultra bright bulbs in. these are great for giving you free laser eye surgery when you meet one coming round a corner.:doublesho

just does my head in the amount of people who drive there cars with there lights not working properly


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Lights are on, but nobody's home.


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't forget the idiots that CHOOSE to drive with only sidelights and fogs on at night. Not usually one to stereotype but they often own German saloons.


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

<chav speak>
or the yoof that drive round with both their side-lights + fog-lights on to make their car go faster innit.
</chav speak>

Folk driving with a headlight bulb isn't annoying, much, as long as the side-light bulb still works.

The most annoying thing at this time of year is when folk put on their rear fog lights thinking it's the rear-demister ... if I'm behind a car doing that they usually get the main beam or fog-light treatment until they get the hint - depending on if there are cars coming the other way or not - don't want to blind innocent motorists.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ha thats nothing Saturday night on the new M80 motorway its an unlit piece of road, a car had one sidelight on thats its i had to look twice in my mirror to see it and convince my self i wasn't seeing things.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm with you nothing worse at night!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Or the cars that have one headlight out and the other stuck on full beam somehow?


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Or the cars that have one headlight out and the other stuck on full beam somehow?


Aye that annoys me the most.

They can't see the road properly so they make you blind, and they don't put off full beam even if you flash at them


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Or the cars that have one headlight out and the other stuck on full beam somehow?


I think a lot of these are where a new bulb has been fitted incorrectly. Halfords fitted a new bulb to my car recently and I had to take it back twice as it was pointing skywards.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I was gonna post a thread like this the other day! Same thing every year!

Fogs come on (buses, cars, MPVs, AMBULANCES!)

Best one is sidelight and fog combo (If it's dark enough to have fogs on, then why don't you have your dipped lights on!?!?)

One headlight out, one fog out (usually opposites) Seen one the otehr day, drivers head light on, no passenger light (not even sidelight), passenger foglight on, but no drivers fog!



Honestly, people need to check their lights!

Anyone following me with fogs on gets a face full of rear fogs back at them. Someone once moaned at me for it (parked at traffic lights), and I just told them I thought it was foggy seeing as they had their on  They soon shut up!



ANOTHER THING, when driving in the fog in a queue of traffic, only the 1st and last cars should have fogs on (front and rear respectively). As soon as someone comes behind me, I turn them off! It aint that difficult.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> I was gonna post a thread like this the other day! Same thing every year!
> 
> Fogs come on (buses, cars, MPVs, AMBULANCES!)
> 
> ...


Man i'm glad its not just me that thinks that! i hate coming up behind a car with the rear fog on & them not switching it off - you know that when you flash them there thinking "its on because its foggy - duuuhh" no, duuhh you...stupid!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yup. Highway code states fogs should only be used if visability is reduced ri 100yds or less! For how close people follow, they don't need them on as you can usually see, 2/3/4/5 cars ahead! 

You wouldn't leave full beams on just because it's dark, so why leave fogs on?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Yup. Highway code states fogs should only be used if visability is reduced ri 100yds or less! For how close people follow, they don't need them on as you can usually see, 2/3/4/5 cars ahead!
> 
> You wouldn't leave full beams on just because it's dark, so why leave fogs on?


exactly!

Drives me up the wall how inconsiderate some people will be to the driver behind!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I just HATE this time of year full stop , Lights are for night time , Night time in my world isn't until after 7pm , (although I do use mine of course)

Roger that over and out


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

my car has auto lights so atleast mine come on .the number of morons i flash because they havent any on is ridiculous.i flashed a guy lastnight at half 9.it was pitch black,***.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

One thing that gets the Herbiedacious pee boiling when commuting when it's dark are the people who keep their foot on the brake instead of using the handbrake,not the nicest thing to have to put up with after a days graft.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

HIDs in reflector headlights annoy me the most.
It's just one mass of dazzling blue light that's badly alligned and pisses me off :wall:

Fog lights also annoy me, is it just ignorance that they put sidelights then fogs on because they think that's their dipped beam?

Also, stupidly bright DRL's


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> One thing that gets the Herbiedacious pee boiling when commuting when it's dark are the people who keep their foot on the brake instead of using the handbrake,not the nicest thing to have to put up with after a days graft.


That annoys me at any time of the year! Also people riding their brake down hill (and not actually slowing down). I can take my foot of the accelerator and still not catch up, or even drop a gear, and they get away from me (despite "pressing" the brakes!)

I almost rear ended someone because they rode their brakes, then when they actually braked, I wasn't to know as their lights were already on!

Dangerous IMO!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This has actually reminded me i need to get my headlights realigned (OEM Xenon's here lol)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh don't get me started.

Mt pet hate at the moment is self-levelling Xenons that flash you on the way up the bump, then flash you as they level themselves, then flash you on the way down the bump and then flash you as they level themselves. 

My dad has them and his car makes me feel sick with the light pattern jiggling all over the place.

Over every single effing bump.

Oh, and then the chelsea tractors with them in your rear window 3" from your car, 

Morons that can't fit a headlight bulb. 

Oh, and people that flash a thank you. It's all very curtious but i'd rather you dipped a thankyou. Especially if you have an idiotic french car that locks the main beams on. Great. Purple dots. What a lovely reward.

Fog light ******s do my nut in too.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

You lot will hate me then lol. I always have my front fogs on with dipped beam, and also sit with my foot on the brake pedal a lot.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bet this "feature" will make me popular then 










# runs for cover.......


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> ANOTHER THING, when driving in the fog in a queue of traffic, only the 1st and last cars should have fogs on (front and rear respectively). As soon as someone comes behind me, I turn them off! It aint that difficult.


My god, I thought there was only me that understood this theory! 

:thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

BOB.T said:


> My god, I thought there was only me that understood this theory!
> 
> :thumb:


Nope, as mentioned earlier - i always HATE it when people do not do this! like seriously get really mad - need to chill out really!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Not much going on in your lifes then guys?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

All I'll say is im glad i catch the bus to work now (5 mins away)

Much less stressful than my previous 30-45min commute


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol, I had some idiot try to stop me crossing over a junction, when he was turning right, despite me having pulled out and waiting for the other lane to clear well ahead of him, I just gave him the finger and carried on. 

He thought he was a genius driving behind me with his full beams on, thank god for the auto dimming rear view mirror!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not really one to go on about HID's at great length as I have them fitted to my car, but if they're of the anti-glare variety and have been properly set up, aimed and checked and aren't deep blue in colour then I don't see the big issue people have with them, on my car the beam pattern is exactly as it was with standard bulbs, the light is just more intense and has better range.

The things that get on my nerves are people who forget how to turn off their main beam, people who drive with their fog lights on although i can half see why people do if one of their dipped beam bulbs blows as it makes it easier to judge the position of their car and provides some illumination on the side with no bulb. The other thing i'm increasingly seeing that is really irritating is people driving with just their DRL's on as it's starting to get dark, its great you see them coming from miles away you just can't them if your following.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Driving with fogs on pisses me right off. The chavs love it round here, and they always get a nice blast of the full beams or rear fog if it's safe to do so. As for tailgaters, I find that braking suddenly _and_ turning the rear fog on at the same time tends to scare them enough to back off. :lol:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I really dont understand why people get annoyed with someone having front fogs on.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The same reason pilots don't like having laser pens pointed at them.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Lloyd71 said:


> The same reason pilots don't like having laser pens pointed at them.


I have never been blinded by afront fog before. Really cant see an issue at all


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

why have them on though?

by the same principle would it be "ok" to drive around with hazard lights flashing all the time?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

-Mat- said:


> why have them on though?
> 
> by the same principle would it be "ok" to drive around with hazard lights flashing all the time?


Hazard lights are a warning light. Fogs aren't, so they're completly different


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

already seen loads of idiots at night on my way home from work with either front fogs on, just side lights or no lights on at all. with the last one, they must be brain dead to not be able to realise they have'nt turned them on :wall:
another is the blatant HID kits people get off ebay for a tenner, looks chavy, way too bright and blinds everyone else


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hoikey said:


> I have never been blinded by afront fog before. Really cant see an issue at all


maybe because they have them on when the weather is perfectly clear..


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> maybe because they have them on when the weather is perfectly clear..


Still can't really see the issue to be honest.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

hoikey said:


> I have never been blinded by afront fog before. Really cant see an issue at all


I have, my vision has been altered by front fogs on numerous occasions and from the sound of things I'm not the only one! They're designed to be bright to let people know where your vehicle is in heavy fog. Using them on a clear day is a danger to other road users!


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

ALong with the already mentioned bulbs out another thing that grates on me is people that pull over oppersit side of the road and leave dipped lights on ... atleast drop them to side lights if your facing the wrong way.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Lloyd71 said:


> I have, my vision has been altered by front fogs on numerous occasions and from the sound of things I'm not the only one! They're designed to be bright to let people know where your vehicle is in heavy fog. Using them on a clear day is a danger to other road users!


Well we will agree to disagree. I have never had my vision affected by a front fog.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Well we will agree to disagree. I have never had my vision affected by a front fog.


Nor have Im more inclined to think some of the LED DRL's are more of an issue than front fogs purely on the way they scatter the light


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I love this time of year, I drive to & from work in the dark & get to look ultra cool by having my LED sidelights on with ultra bright front fog lights.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

So let me get this straight, your not happy when people have a light out and your not happy when people have all lights in?

I'm sure most people are aware they have a light out, just not everybody keeps a spare bulb. One day your bulb will blow while driving and you may not notice, I just hope theres somebody around passing as much judgement on you, as you do others. 

Like myself for example, my bulb blew when I turned the car on to go to work, do you expect me to change the bulb there and then in the rain and dark? Don't think so.

Just for you I'm going to make sure I put a nice shiny pair of 'laser eye surgery' bulbs back in when I get home


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> already seen loads of idiots at night on my way home from work with either front fogs on, just side lights or no lights on at all. with the last one, they must be brain dead to not be able to realise they have'nt turned them on :wall:
> another is the blatant *HID kits people get off ebay for a tenner*, looks chavy, way too bright and blinds everyone else


I am looking in the wrong sections of ebay....I couldnt find any for a tenner!


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Pets hates are illegal HID kits in halogen reflector units, front fogs when it's not foggy (the clue is in the name) and badly aimed headlamps.

All of them are equally irritating and demonstrate the owner's complete disregard for other road users. The standard "I'll do as I like" that seems so prevalent these days.

As for DRLs, these will only serve to make motorcyclists less visible. When it becomes the norm you stop consciously seeing it. More euro BS rules then.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

No offence, but as my car's an auto i'm not going to shift out of gear, apply my foot applied parking brake, take my foot off the brake pedal every time at lights or junctions just to NOT annoy the person behind me


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

hoikey said:


> I really dont understand why people get annoyed with someone having front fogs on.


Fog lights do not have a patterned beam, so dazzle other road users. Sometimes it's worse than having full beams on.

It's also illegal and people do get stopped and fined.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

John757 said:


> So let me get this straight, your not happy when people have a light out and your not happy when people have all lights in?
> 
> Thats not what i said. i drive a set route everyday to work.its only about 3 miles and i see the same cars everyday with bulbs not working week after week.now surely someone would say to them about it .
> 
> As for the laser eye surgery lights.i have xenon lights on my car which are quite bright.but they where factory fitted and its just had an mot so i know they are ok.its the people who fit them thereselfs and dont get them adjusted correctly so that they blind you that annoy me.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Some fogs do have patterened beam though. Not as many modern cars mind you. My MR2's fogs have a patterened beam with a wide spread light slightly offset to the left with the headlights. They are of the "steering" type so that might have something to do with it. They dont all dazzle, but... i agree on using them during the day. Pointless!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

As ive said, Ive never been blinded or dazzled by fogs. I will continue to drive with my fogs on and annoy lots of people because its funny  and when they flash their lights to show annoyance I will flash my uprated bulbs back at them. And then when they get behind me I will carry on leaving my foot on the brake pedal, as I have always done


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

hoikey said:


> As ive said, Ive never been blinded or dazzled by fogs. I will continue to drive with my fogs on and annoy lots of people because its funny  and when they flash their lights to show annoyance I will flash my uprated bulbs back at them. And then when they get behind me I will carry on leaving my foot on the brake pedal, as I have always done


You're an idiot then.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Most HIDs dazzle abit wether they are aftermarket or not. I passed a Police Skoda yesterday and its dipped HIDs were supper dazzling.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

If people fitted the proper hid kits with reflector headlights there wouldn't be an issue I fit many of these kits and never have an issue. Just make sure if u have reflector headlights u get a r kit and run into a Mot station and have ur alignment checked.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

hoikey said:


> Hazard lights are a warning light. Fogs aren't, so they're completly different


Well if you drive round in no fog with fog lights on, why not drive round with the hazards on with no hazard?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Missing lights **** me off, so does leaving main beams on. Guh!

My car has DRL's in the fog lights, so I look chavtastic all the time, which is well good, innit. Braap Braap!


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

rtjc said:


> No offence, but as my car's an auto i'm not going to shift out of gear, apply my foot applied parking brake, take my foot off the brake pedal every time at lights or junctions just to NOT annoy the person behind me


Nothing stopping you from dropping it in PARK. I do this all the time. It's only good manners mind, nothing you might reasonably expect out on the roads these days.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Speaking of headlights, can you use yellow coloured bulbs? I didnt think it was legal but im just wondering.


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't think so. They were the norm in France 30 years back but I can't recall the last time I saw yellow headlamps.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> You're an idiot then.


Lol. Thanks, my qualifications may say otherwise though.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

apmaman said:


> Speaking of headlights, can you use yellow coloured bulbs? I didnt think it was legal but im just wondering.


Pretty sure you can


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Fog lights do not have a patterned beam, so dazzle other road users. Sometimes it's worse than having full beams on.


Fog light beams are patterned with a cut off the idea is to keep the beam low to avoid it bouncing back to the driver....












apmaman said:


> Speaking of headlights, can you use yellow coloured bulbs? I didnt think it was legal but im just wondering.


yes they are

side lamp must match what ever headlamp bulb colour is

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/2/made

headlamp
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/4/made

main beam

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/5/made

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

andy monty said:


> Fog light beams are patterned with a cut off the idea is to keep the beam low to avoid it bouncing back to the driver....


Yours are an exception then, because most aren't and the regulations make no reference to this. Your reasoning is flawed though as so long as the source of light is low in comparison to the driver the reflected light will not be directed at the driver.



hoikey said:


> Lol. Thanks, my qualifications may say otherwise though.


Your attitude says otherwise.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Yours are an exception then, because most aren't and the regulations make no reference to this. Your reasoning is flawed though as so long as the source of light is low in comparison to the driver the reflected light will not be directed at the driver.


err yes it can be.... Light scatters Your headlamps are lower than the driver however scatter more light than an optically corrected fog lamp which significantly reduce the upward scatter

Try driving in thick fog of falling snow at night headlights bounce back and cause glare

fogs glare far less


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Yours are an exception then, because most aren't and the regulations make no reference to this. Your reasoning is flawed though as so long as the source of light is low in comparison to the driver the reflected light will not be directed at the driver.
> 
> Your attitude says otherwise.


Wow, I find it quite entertaining how you can call someone an idiot for using front fogs when its not foggy and then comment on THEIR attitude lol. If someone using fog lights is so high on your agenda of worries then I envy you, I really do.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

andy monty said:


> err yes it can be.... Light scatters Your headlamps are lower than the driver however scatter more light than an optically corrected fog lamp which significantly reduce the upward scatter
> 
> Try driving in thick fog of falling snow at night headlights bounce back and cause glare
> 
> fogs glare far less


Agreed


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

hoikey said:


> Wow, I find it quite entertaining how you can call someone an idiot *for using front fogs when its not foggy*


I'm sorry...But that does make YOU sound pretty stupid...


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Strothow said:


> I'm sorry...But that does make YOU sound pretty stupid...


At the end of the day, its a light. Who ****ing cares.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

hoikey said:


> At the end of the day, its a light. Who ****ing cares.


Everybugga going the other way!  

Sorry, couldn't help myself, but you left the door wide open for that


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Multipla Mick said:


> Everybugga going the other way!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself, but you left the door wide open for that


apparently so. Ive never been dazzled or affected by a set of fog lights before though. I must have tinted eyes, or not be a bit special to get so riled up about it :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

andy monty said:


> Fog light beams are patterned with a cut off the idea is to keep the beam low to avoid it bouncing back to the driver....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking at that top picture, perhaps they will dazzle a midget? but thats about it.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

A midget driving a car would be of similar height to anyone else though, so they could see over the dashboard 

I reckon that 99% of the fogs I've come across as being dazzling were probably cheap aftermarket 'fogs' fitted by the owner to try and look cool. I don't even have front fogs so I've got nothing to worry about!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I got dazed by blonde once, she had mahoooosive knockers - don't think she had fog lights on though.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Lloyd71 said:


> A midget driving a car would be of similar height to anyone else though, so they could see over the dashboard
> 
> I reckon that 99% of the fogs I've come across as being dazzling were probably cheap aftermarket 'fogs' fitted by the owner to try and look cool. I don't even have front fogs so I've got nothing to worry about!


I didn't say he/she was driving  lol.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I got dazed by blonde once, she had mahoooosive knockers - don't think she had fog lights on though.


perhaps her knockers were the light emitting source which is why you noticed them and nothing else.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

andy monty said:


> Fog light beams are patterned with a cut off the idea is to keep the beam low to avoid it bouncing back to the driver....
> 
> yes they are
> 
> ...


Sweet. I was wanting to go down the 3000k route, but not using HID's. Seen halogens that are in that range. Meant to be really good in dark/snow conditions.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

You quite often see people driving around with their hazards on in America when their is bad weather, the majority of american cars have red rear indicators so it has a similar effect to a rear fog light. I've driven with my hazards in bad weather once when I ended up driving in some apocalyptically heavy rain, it was raining so hard that even G1 couldn't cope and you could barely make out the road.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I always thought yellow fog lights were illegal but my Dad's JDM spec car has them and there's never been an issue. The yellow colour is better for rainy and foggy conditions as the light is more penetrating and less dazzling as there is less reflection and glare off the road


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Yellow lights are fine, but all of the front lamps must match colour. So if you have yellow fogs, you must have yellow headlamps.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I only have Bi-Halogen projectors and no fog lights so I should be good. Unless old bill get picky with my DRL's? They dim significantly when the headlights are on though..


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

I *HATE* HID headlights with a passion! Too blinding.


----------

